# Joint credit cards?



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

My H had 2 credit cards in just his name for years... this last year he has added me to these cards so I have a card with my name on them. 

My question is, should I see about getting off these accounts before we divorce or will it not matter? 

I am just learning all this legal stuff and am just wanting to be best informed.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd take your name off of them to protect your credit, just in case...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Yes, get your name off those accounts.

If he should run them up you could be liable.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Since they are actually his accounts, can I call and get my name off them myself, or would he have to do it?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I just called one of the cards and they took my name off the card effective immediately... glad it was so easy.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I wondered about that too! I know in my state we are liable for debt as long as we are married so I wasn't sure, but I guess it won't hurt asking. I am not sure how they will effect your credit scores though. I know the laws have changed in the last few years and 'authorized user' has changed from what it was. I watch my credit reports/scores like a hawk. I'd order one of them and hold off on the others and check the other two out after the D.

Thanks, I am adding this of the things to do tomorrow: 
Call the one cc I have w/ hubby and take my name off? (that I was added to later )


----------

